

ReGoogle: Search for pages that are similar to a URL - mayk

This is a Chrome extension:
https://github.com/downloads/gokturk/ReGoogle/ReGoogle.crx<p>Open Source:
https://github.com/gokturk/ReGoogle/downloads<p>github.com/gokturk
======
skram
Simple implementation of a good idea.

A suggestion though: why not show the results in an info window/modal pop-over
like a lot of Google Chrome widgets do? Seems like that would be much more
usable.

~~~
mayk
Good suggestion. ;) Thanks.

